# Dodo Juice, Born to be mild vs Meguiars Shampoo Plus



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

I do my car by hand and my washing shampoo is almost finished but I look for something new. At the moment I use Meguiars NXT generation 2 shampoo but I would like to try something better. I was thinking at Dodo Juice, Born to be mild or the Meguiars Shampoo Plus. I am opened to better suggestions if they are.


Thank you!!!


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

Both nice shampoo's, there is also Megs Hyperwash which IMO is better than Shampoo Plus.

Do you have a foam lance?


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> Both nice shampoo's, there is also Megs Hyperwash which IMO is better than Shampoo Plus.
> 
> Do you have a foam lance?


Nope I do not have as I specified i do everything by hand and a hose pressure from my tap. I had a thought about the Hyperwash but I do not know if is any advantage if I use it with a bucket.


----------



## chopperRB320 (May 10, 2011)

Poorboys super slick & suds shampoo is great.


----------



## Ben_ZS (Sep 28, 2008)

I would go for Dodo BTBM as it's cleaning power and lubricity are great and will benefit you washing by hand. :thumb:


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Mar 29, 2011)

Ben_ZS said:


> I would go for Dodo BTBM as it's cleaning power and lubricity are great and will benefit you washing by hand. :thumb:


Id agree with this, Dodo BTBM is a very good shampoo!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I'd also go for Dodo BTBM, only need a little bit and foams up nice and thick.


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

That are nice answers. Thank you very much!!!
What about drying towel? I use the Meguiars water magnet but I am not really happy with it. What do you use or what is better?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I use the PB luxury drying towel mate:

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

DMH-01 said:


> I use the PB luxury drying towel mate:
> 
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-drying-towel-cat5.html


Is it better than the Meguiars water magnet? Does it does what it says in the description?
Someone recommended the chemical guys Miracle Dryer - Ultra Plush 
http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/microfibre-cloths/miracle-dryer-ultra-plush-25-x-36-/prod_362.html


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

I've not used the Megs one but the PB one works great for me on the E46 and C series mate.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

Decebal said:


> I do my car by hand and my washing shampoo is almost finished but I look for something new. At the moment I use Meguiars NXT generation 2 shampoo but I would like to try something better. I was thinking at Dodo Juice, Born to be mild or the Meguiars Shampoo Plus. I am opened to better suggestions if they are.
> 
> Thank you!!!


Zymol Auto wash - excellent stuff and knocks spots off others I've tried. I haven't used born to be mild, but I bought sour pour which I personally found to be "something and nothing".


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

SP is a good shampoo but BTBM is pretty special:thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

It's not even a close call mate, Dodo BTBM each and everytime.

I do like some of the megs products but the shampoos are not one of them, very strong cleaning power but if you like your wax to last beyond the first wash then leave the megs on the shelf and treat yourself to a proper shampoo.


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

888-Dave said:


> It's not even a close call mate, Dodo BTBM each and everytime.
> 
> I do like some of the megs products but the shampoos are not one of them, very strong cleaning power but if you like your wax to last beyond the first wash then leave the megs on the shelf and treat yourself to a proper shampoo.


Yep!! I noticed on my car everytime I washed my car the wax is fading.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

I've recently used Dodo BTBM and Britemax Cleanmax shampoo - and controversially I prefer the Britemax product.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Tips (Mar 27, 2011)

Decebal said:


> Yep!! I noticed on my car everytime I washed my car the wax is fading.


I was told by a detailer that Megs hyperwash is not LSP friendly!


----------



## Decebal (Mar 9, 2011)

At the moment I use the NXT 2.0 shampoo but strips off the wax of the car and after few washes I have to wax the car again, that means 1 per month.


----------



## mr cooper (Apr 15, 2010)

chopperRB320 said:


> Poorboys super slick & suds shampoo is great.


+1
An excellent shampoo.


----------

